# Chopin for iPhone and iPod touch



## dandelion (Jul 26, 2010)

International Classical Music Database is a nonprofit organization dedicated to preserving and promoting classical music.

Please explore our mission and programs at our website: http://icmd.org.

Recently we're planning a series of iPhone apps about great composers, focusing on both their life and music. We hope we can inject creative innovations into the products, also meets classical music lovers' true needs.

The first app in this series is available now on app store: Chopin. The poet of the piano.

Wanna truly understand the polish composer Chopin and his music?

In 20 minutes, you can:
Know his story.
Comment Chopin's music as critical as Schumann and Goethe.

Features:
Detailed analysis and explanation of Chopin's masterpieces.
Complete catalogue of Chopin's works.
Gallery of 20 precious pictures.
The app is well received from appsafari.com. Below are excerpts from their review:



> There are many esteemed artists and musicians whose works of art have survived the test of time, and become household names-Frédéric Chopin is one of them.
> A master of Romantic music, the Polish pianist wrote compositions for piano solos that were (and continue to be) technically demanding
> but quite expressive and nuanced, if played by the right hands. Some of his most well-known pieces include the Revolutionary Étude (Op. 10, No. 12)
> and the Minute Waltz (Op. 64, No. 1).
> ...


We would like you could try the app at your iPhone. And please provide your feedback and critic to [email protected]
Your feedback will be treated seriously and will be served as the direction for future updates, improvements and redesign.
Thanks.

Available at app store now!


----------



## OperaSaz (Feb 12, 2010)

Brilliant way to bring Classical music to a modern digital platform 

These kind of apps could make classical music appeal to a new audience, which is never a bad thing.

Saz
-------------------
"Truly there would be reason to go mad were it not for music." - Tchaikovsky


----------



## dandelion (Jul 26, 2010)

That's correct! It seems to be the definitive approach to introduce new audiences, including the next generations, to the superb legacy of classical music. We believe senior classical music lovers can also be benefited from other kinds of contemporary application. Anyway, the future experience of classical music is promising, I believe.
Thank you.


----------



## Eric_58 (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah. Nice app.
I found Frederick Chopin - vocal etudes and preludes.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/frederick-chopin-vocal-etudes/id401921538?mt=8#

Audiotracks:
Etude op.10 No.5
Etude op.10 No.9
Etude op.25 No.1
Etude op.25 No.4
Etude op.25 No.5
Etude op.25 No.9
Etude op.25 No.12
Prelude op.28 No.1 / Prelude op.28 No.8

Music performed by : SPARE STYLE CHOIR / Poland

I recommend it


----------

